# Rear Slide Underside Plastic



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

I was looking over my trailer yesterday and noticed that the plastic under the rear slide looked warped. Almost "oil canny". I'm not sure if this is normal or not. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The black plastic can separate but normally when it does the unit is brand new and it is summer time. The issue seems to be due to not letting the glue cure correctly before the plastic is installed.

You can try to push it back up in place with a 2'x2' piece of plywood then brace the ply wood up with a 2x4 cut to the correct length. You may need to heat the plastic first with a hair dryer to help it move back up. Let it sit this way for a couple of hours at least and then see if it sticks. If it comes right back down you will need to either inject a bit of glue like liquid nails and repeat the support trick or pull the whole thing off and start over. My vote is to try and inject some glue first before trying to start over.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

If it's still under warranty take it back to the dealer. I had this issue and they took the old piece out, sprayed adhesive on the plywood and put a new piece on. So far no more problems.


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

Any idea how long warranty is? For some reason I can't remember. We bought a 2009 in July of that year.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Factory warranty is 1 year.... so hurry back!


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I boght this a coulple of states away and found lately a nearby dealer. Hopefully I can take some photos, submit a claim and wait for the work unitl fall. I'd hate to miss out on camping for repairs.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

The underside black plastic on our 23RS rear slide-out has sagged whenever we pull the slide out since it was new. I thought this was normal. Has not really ever caused any issues - just a little more extra resistence when I pull the slide out.


----------

